# spray-n-wipe product?



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

I want to tidy up my engine bay a bit. Its a mk4 golf, so its just a black plastic cover, and then the engine is somewhere underneath, lol

What is a good product that can be used by just spraying and wiping off with some old MFs?

I want to clean the cover, bottles, bottle tops and pipes.  

The previous owner of my car is a friend, and he will do the service soon - so i want to impress him with a clean(ish) engine bay and show him the tips i get from detailingworld :lol: 

Thanks in advance for any tips and help :thumb:


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

You could try giving it a clean up with some APC - spray on (maybe agitate) and rinse off - and then top with some AG vinyl and rubber care. That should bring the plastic up lovely


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

adb said:


> You could try giving it a clean up with some APC - spray on (maybe agitate) and rinse off - and then top with some AG vinyl and rubber care. That should bring the plastic up lovely


Rinse? I didn't really want to use any water - being a novice, i am worried i will get the electrics wet, no matter how careful i am.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Most modern car electrics are water proof mate. I Jet my Civic down regularly after I've left the APC soaking for 20mins or so.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Then I dry with an old MF cloth and give every thing a wipe down with Megs NXT R
Rubber and Vinyl.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Use a hosepipe and you will be fine... I have done over 50 cars like this and not one of them had any problems 

Its old cars where you can get problems...


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

What about a foam spray to soak then rinse off and dry/polish with a cloth?


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Be careful with presure washers and water in general, if you can use damp rags would probably be better than blasting water all over the place. Takes a bit more time but you don't want to be removing too much grease and oil from the engine. I killed one of my cars doing this even though I took precautoin against it, a £60 flywheel sensor was required.


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> Be careful with presure washers and water in general, if you can use damp rags would probably be better than blasting water all over the place. Takes a bit more time but you don't want to be removing too much grease and oil from the engine. *I killed one of my cars doing this even though I took precautoin against it, a £60 flywheel sensor was required*.


:doublesho

thanks for the advice :thumb:

i'll use about a million old MFs now :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I found just using APC 4:1 (soaked for a min or two) with an terry towel did the job, may have to look at something else thought to bring up the shine.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ag supersheen


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

I just use ag engine and machine cleaner and some cloth, use the hose on a very slight spray in places. Comes up good.


----------



## xxQuartzxx (Jan 29, 2007)

tfr and a good blast from a jetwasher .. never had a problem yet ...


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

303 

I use a pw and no problems to report - even gave it a quick snow foam the other week lol


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

be doing mine this weekend againi think, TFR/water i na spray bottle, spray on, agitate with a brush then rinse down with a bucket of water and a measuring just to pur it on, safely does it. 

nothing wrong with using an open hose carefully tho


----------



## rajinder_1 (Apr 10, 2007)

andburg said:


> be doing mine this weekend againi think, TFR/water i na spray bottle, spray on, agitate with a brush then rinse down with a bucket of water and a measuring just to pur it on, safely does it.
> 
> nothing wrong with using an open hose carefully tho


I like this idea, with newer cars it has loads of electical components and sensors placed in the engine, and as mentioned in the previous reply a sensor can cost 60 quid + in most cases.

I will try the spray bottle technique seems bit a more safer than a hose...

Thanks

raj


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

If its all plastic cover you should be able to remove them! This is how I do my dads ST220...


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Is it ok to spray meguairs APC and just wipe off with old cloths? or will this leave the plastics milky/white?


----------

